# Dodo Juice Supernatural Glass Sealant - Shower Door ;)



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

Hiya guys,

After my application of the Dodo Juice Supernatural Glass Sealant on the Mini Cooper, i got a little bored late last night and decided to tackle my shower door. Always having problems with the limscale in the hardwater in my area, it is always a pain in the bum to clean. So i thought a little application of some sealant to stop the water "sticking" will solve this 

So first thing was first, grab a few shots and a short video of the before. And as you can see, the water literally sticks to the glass.



















I have tried posting the video within the post, but not working, but quickly visit the link below to see the 1 minute video.

Shower Door Before Video

Then it was onto the prep. I thought that i would just try the same method as with the car windscreens. So, i dried the door, gave it a good claying with Megs Clay bar, polished with some Dodo Juice Lime Prime and did a full IPA wipedown.


















After claying the door looked like this...










I then applied the DJ SN Glass Sealant and allowed 60 seconds for each area to dry before a microfibre buff. This was the result:


















Looks clean but does it work??

Watch the video below! 

Shower Door After Video

Looking good! No more limescale!! The water left on the door after was wiped down using a microfibre and barely made the towel wet!!


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

love it!!!!


----------



## cheby (Jan 11, 2009)

Very good, best not show my girlfriend this video or I will be cleaning all the windows in the house


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

repellency looks good, wonder what the durability is like.


----------



## jimk04 (Mar 9, 2012)

Brilliant.

What did the Mrs say when she asked what you had been.up to, and you replied.'i cleaned the.shower, filmed it, and put it on YouTube!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

haha awesome. I wonder what it's like with steam.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Panther said:


>


never mind that admit it the red duck's yours


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

Funnily enough, i was cleaning the bathroom yesterday and had the same thought! Why don't i put some kind of sealant on the shower door and tiles to protect against limescale!

Might have to give it a go now


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

would waxing the glass not have the same effect ??


----------



## jayr (Feb 5, 2007)

I did similar last weekend, Jeffs Prime followed by Jeffs acrylic jett! Holding up nicely, don't expect it to be as good as a glass sealant however. Have some carlack glass sealant so perhaps an A/B test is in order


----------



## BandyQuill (Jun 21, 2010)

we use AG Fast Glass on our shower doors/wall, keeps them clean and stops it from getting water marks after drying


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

I was going to polish the tiles in mine but decided not to waste it lol. Even though I did poliah and seal all my windows because bordom set it. Good result though!


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks guys. The duck is mine actually. Was brought by the Mrs as a valentines day pressie and been there ever since  the glass is great with even shower gel sliding off now


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Panther said:


> even shower gel sliding off now


What about Man Gel :thumb:


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

vRS Carl said:


> What about Man Gel :thumb:


Ha ha! Dont have enough time for that..... After a few minutes, the Mrs always walks in!! No privacy in this house at all!


----------



## Kershaws-Doors (Mar 21, 2013)

Awesome! It looks very interesting and nice.


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Amazing! I need to do the same. Such a good idea!!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

moving into my new home in two months, i'll be running round with a few waxes and glass sealants when we're in :lol:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

I've either Gtechniq G5 or Carlack on shower doors plus Patio doors and the exterior of all my first floor windows in the house.

Works a treat, no more dirt and water marks / spots!


----------



## fordfan (Feb 4, 2013)

Interesting thread...am moving into a new apartment soon so a glass sealant and polish should be a great exercise 

So will SN Glass sealant adhere to a lime prime polish on glass? 

And is it okay to polish and seal the bathroom floor tiles and wall tiles along with the glass? 

Can we use the glass sealant on the tiles? Or maybe something like reload? 
. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------

